

Scam: Osama Shoot down video spreads on Facebook - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/05/03/osama-shoot-down-video-scam-facebook/

======
sc68cal
This is probably going to go on for a few days. Yesterday it was through
twitter. I was lucky enough to get screwed over by it.

<http://rixstep.com/1/20110502,00.shtml>

